# اعتداء التكفيريين على الكنائس فى سوريا والتقاط الصور الساخرة بمحتوياتها



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2012)

*












 بعد سيطرة المسلحين على حي الحميديه قامو بالاعتداء على مدخل كنيسة ام الزنار كما واضح في الصوره و حرق المحل الملاصق للكنيسه تماما












**


 بالصور .. العصابات التكفيرية تفجر الكنائس في سوريا وتلتقط الصور الساخرة بداخلها​


آثار الخراب الذي لحق بإحدى كنائس مدينة حلب جراء أعمال التخريب التي قام بها متمردين مسلحون
نقلا عن الحق  والضلال
 *


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2012)

هي كنيسة أم الزنار بمدينة حمص .... 

الله ينور عقولون ويفتح عيونون


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

" لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "

ربنا يرحم اولاده 

حقيقي مش قادره اوصفهم بانهم بني ادمين
حتي الحيوانات ارحم منهم


----------



## Senamor (10 أغسطس 2012)

*الصورة قديمة من اكثر من 3 شهور 

وبعدين الرجل اللي في الصورة ورافع الصليب دا مسيحي ضد نظام بشار الاسد *


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الصورة قديمة من اكثر من 3 شهور
> 
> وبعدين الرجل اللي في الصورة ورافع الصليب دا مسيحي ضد نظام بشار الاسد *


وإنت كيف عرفت ؟؟ 
مكتوب على جبينه شي إنه مسيحي وضد نظام بشار الأسد ؟؟؟
عنجد بتحطوا حالكم بمواقف بايخة ! 
بس عنجد إحكيلي كيف عرفت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2012)

*Senamor* بشرفك حاج مسخره


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (10 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> " لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "





+Nevena+ قال:


> ربنا يرحم اولاده
> 
> حقيقي مش قادره اوصفهم بانهم بني ادمين
> حتي الحيوانات ارحم منهم





*معك حق والله معك حق*

*هؤلاء ليسوا مسلمين *
*هم لا ديانة لهم أساسا*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BnjBsjDR4LQ


----------



## Senamor (10 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وإنت كيف عرفت ؟؟
> مكتوب على جبينه شي إنه مسيحي وضد نظام بشار الأسد ؟؟؟
> عنجد بتحطوا حالكم بمواقف بايخة !
> بس عنجد إحكيلي كيف عرفت ؟؟؟؟



*لابس صليبين على جسده ورافع الصليب بأيده

ويضع ( وشم ) على ايده اليسرى


مسلم متشدد هيرسم وشم على ايده ويضع الصليب في انحاء جسمه ؟؟

كل الأدله تشير إلى انه مسيحي 

ارحمو عقولنا*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *لابس صليبين على جسده ورافع الصليب بأيده
> 
> ويضع ( وشم ) على ايده اليسرى
> 
> ...


شكلك ما بتعرف النور يلي عنا بسوريا كلون وشوم من جماعة رضاكي يا امي ولا تلحقني مخطوبه القصه عندكون انو الواحد ما بكون ملتزم وبس تصير طائفيه بتذكر محمدو

ياريت تشوف الفيديو : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BnjBsjDR4LQ


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *لابس صليبين على جسده ورافع الصليب بأيده
> 
> ويضع ( وشم ) على ايده اليسرى
> 
> ...


لك يا بني أدم هو الوشم بس للمسيحيين !!!
طيب والصورة التانية فكرك مين إللي خرب الكنيسة 
برضه المسيحي إللي في الصورة الأولى ؟!
فعلا أصحاب العقول في راحة 
ونصيحة إرحم حالك شووووي بلاش تفكر وتحلل كتير 
لأنه التفكير لأمثالكم يعتبر كفر ..


----------



## Senamor (10 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب والصورة التانية فكرك مين إللي خرب الكنيسة
> برضه المسيحي إللي في الصورة الأولى ؟!



*وايه دخل الصورتين ببعض الصورة الاولى من كنيسة مطران السريانيه والصورة الثانية من كنيسة ام الزنار  واتباع النظام دمجو الصورتين ببعض عشان يظهر ان اللي بالصوره هو اللي دمر الكنيسة وسرق محتوياتها 

وعموما بشار لايفرق فهو يدمر الكنائس والمساجد ولكن نهايته اصبحت وشيكة

واسال الله ان يهديك

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يحفظ كل المسيحين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2012)

*




للأخ سينامور
تحليل الصورة
الصليب من الصلبان ياللى عم يلف بيه الشمامسة داخل الكنيسة أثناء خدمة القداس وفقا لطقس معين ولايحق لأحد أن يصطحبة معة خارج الكنيسة.
بالنسبة للوشاح بيلبسة الكاهن ولايحق لغيره يلبسة فكيف هذا لابسة بالشارع وعلى بنطال وقميص وليس على زى الخدمة الكنسية؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *وايه دخل الصورتين ببعض الصورة الاولى من كنيسة مطران السريانيه والصورة الثانية من كنيسة ام الزنار  واتباع النظام دمجو الصورتين ببعض عشان يظهر ان اللي بالصوره هو اللي دمر الكنيسة وسرق محتوياتها
> 
> وعموما بشار لايفرق فهو يدمر الكنائس والمساجد ولكن نهايته اصبحت وشيكة
> 
> ...


رجعنا للتحليل مش قلتلك التحليل يعتبر كفر عندكم ! 
عموما يا ذكي الرجل إللي في الصورة معه مقتنيات من الكنيسة 
لا يجوز أن تخرج خارج الكنيسة ولا يجوز أن يستعملها أحد غير الكاهن والخدام !!!!!
فكيف هذا الرجل يحملها وفي الشارع كمان!
إرحموا عقولكم شوووي 

وربنا يهديك إنت 
ويطلعك من الأفكار المظلمة إللي مسيطرة عليك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## SALVATION (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *لابس صليبين على جسده ورافع الصليب بأيده*


​


Senamor قال:


> *الصليب اللى على جسده اللى على لبسة ده خاص بالكهنا والشمامسة داخل الكنيسة اثناء دفن الموتى والصليب اللى فى ايدة ده مكانه داخل الهيكل وبيستخدم فى  مناسبات *​​
> ​*وحمله لهم يعتبر تعدى على الطقس الكنسى *​​
> 
> 
> ...




اتمنى تكون فهمت 
ليه احنا مش مقتنعين انه مسيحى​









​


----------



## fouad78 (10 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *وايه دخل الصورتين ببعض الصورة الاولى من كنيسة مطران السريانيه والصورة الثانية من كنيسة ام الزنار  واتباع النظام دمجو الصورتين ببعض عشان يظهر ان اللي بالصوره هو اللي دمر الكنيسة وسرق محتوياتها *
> 
> *وعموما بشار لايفرق فهو يدمر الكنائس والمساجد ولكن نهايته اصبحت وشيكة*
> 
> *واسال الله ان يهديك*


عن أي دمج تتحدث؟!
أنا سرياني، وكنيسة أم الزنار موجودة في مطرانية السريان الأرثوذكس في حمص
يعني المطرانية بجانبها تماماً الكنيسة
عن أي دمج تتحدث؟!
بل السؤال الأهم، لماذا تتحدث بأمور لا تفهم بها؟!


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بس يا Senamor يا بشري يا فهيم (إهانات توجه للإخونجية) .*
*هل يوجد مسيحي يرتدي لباس الآباء الطقسي ويتصور به خارج الكنيسة !!*

*قال يضع صليب !!*
*أضحكت العالم على جهلك .*
*وهو يمسك الصليب الذي خلعه من الداخل وخرج به ويتصور كالمعتوه ويرتدي لباس الآباء ويضحك في سخرية .*

*بشار نهايته وشيكة ؟؟ مثلما قال وليد المعلم للمنتهي ألان جوبيه الذي كان وزير خارجية فرنسا وقال نفس كلامك "عيش وبتشوف ،، إذا الله عطاك طول العمر" ههههههههههههههههه .*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*والكنيسة في حي يسيطر عليه الإرهابيون فكيف تخربها القوات المسلحة من الداخل ؟؟*

*هؤلاء الإرهابيون خربوا الكنائس وهذا يكفي لأن تقف ضدهم لو فيك نخوة ، أما الجيش فلم يضرب مئذنة إلا وقتل قناصاً فيها ومن ثم يتم الترميم والتعمير مجدداً .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

الحقيقة  صارخة وصريحة ولا تحتمل مناورات  ولا  مراوغات  ولا تحتمل مماطلة فى الاعتراف بالحقيقة المجردة.
=============================================
من اجل أشقائنا السوريين:" سلام وطنهم ...ورفعة شأنهم ..وستر حريمهم ....وصيانة وحماية أولادهم "
*نتوجه إلى الرب الاله القدوس بشفاعات ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات العذراء كل حين فخرجنسنا البتول الزكية مرتمريم ملكة السمائين* ..يا إلهنا الصالح إحفظ اهالينا فى سوريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا..صن كنائسنا  ,, حارب عن أمان شعبك الغالى فى سوريــــا,,,..ضد الطائفيين المجرمين الغادرين.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*إخواني المسيحيين *

*الحل الوحيد لإيقاف جرائم القتل بحق المسيحيين وهدم كنائسهم هي أن تردوا على المعتدي بالمثل *

*إسحقوا كل من هجم على كنائسكم *

*إقتلوا كل من قتل أبناءكم *

*صدقوني هكذا سيخاف أعدائكم منكم ولن يمسوا لا أبناءكم ولا معابدكم*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *إخواني المسيحيين *
> 
> *الحل الوحيد لإيقاف جرائم القتل بحق المسيحيين وهدم كنائسهم هي أن تردوا على المعتدي بالمثل *
> 
> ...


فعلا معك حق يا أحمد 
يجب أن نسحق أعدائنا ونقتلهم وندمرهم ونهجم عليهم 
لكن أتعلم بماذا؟ *بالمحبة* يا أحمد ! فالمحبة هي سلاحنا الوحيد 
*"أحبّوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. صلّوا لأجل الّذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم"*


----------



## azazi (11 أغسطس 2012)

لا يمكن لمسلم ان يمسك الصليب او يضعه على جسمة مثل الذي يظهر بالصورة. هذا مسيحي.. تحرّوا الدقّة مرة أخرى


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*من وين طلعتلي أنت التاني ؟؟ إقرأ التعليقات مرة أخرى فلا مسيحي يفعلها *


----------



## azazi (11 أغسطس 2012)

لا احسن شي تعال اضرب؟


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*يا حبيبي لا مكان لتحليلات يرفضها الطفل في سوريا أمام أناس مسيحيين تشردوا واحتلت أحياءهم وهجروا وشردوا من قبل سلفيين كلاب السعودية وغطر*


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

azazi قال:


> لا يمكن لمسلم ان يمسك الصليب او يضعه على جسمة مثل الذي يظهر بالصورة. هذا مسيحي.. تحرّوا الدقّة مرة أخرى



*ياريت يفهمو  

ويقولولك حرام الصليب واللبس دا يطلع برا الكنيسه

وانا مالي اذا هو عمل شيئ حرام هتكفروه وتلبسوها لمسلم



نحن نفتخر فيه سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي مدامه انسان شريف ويحارب بشار الاسد*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*إذا مقياس الشرف هو تخريب الكنائس واحتلالها وحمل السلاح وخطف المدنيين واغتصاب النساء فمحمدك أشرف خلق الله يا سينامور
إرهابي طائفي*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعاً هذا السعودي يخشى انتقامنا وأنا على تواصل مع كويتيين يرتعدون ويرجفون من فكرة عدم سقوط الأسد لأنهم يعلمون انتقام سوريا *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> فعلا معك حق يا أحمد
> يجب أن نسحق أعدائنا ونقتلهم وندمرهم ونهجم عليهم
> لكن أتعلم بماذا؟ *بالمحبة* يا أحمد ! فالمحبة هي سلاحنا الوحيد
> *"أحبّوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. صلّوا لأجل الّذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم"*


 
*طيب هل برأيك المحبة تنفع مع الأعداء ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *طيب هل برأيك المحبة تنفع مع الأعداء ؟*



*قد أكون آخر من يحق له الحديث عن المحبة لأن هذه الأزمة واستشهاد أصدقاء لي كل فترة قتلت الإنسانية في قلبي ، لكن بمجرد انتهائها أنا غافر لكل شيء .

تنفع المحبة مع الأعداء لكن حين يتم فهمها في إطارها الحقيقي وهذا يتطلب شرحاً مطولاً للتوضيح بين ما لقيصر وما للرب*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

ليش يا احمد؟
هو مافيش سحق يعني للمساجد؟ في سوريا قبل الكنايس مو كان النظام يقصف المساجد ومن السنه الماضيه المؤيدين لذا القصف هم نفسهم يكلمونك عن المحبه ايش فرقت سواء هدمت بيدك او أيدت كلتا الحالتين انت مشترك فيها سواء كان الضرر على مسجد او كنيسه بس تعرف ايش الفرق ان نحن ما نتاجر بافعال المتطرفين من الديانه الاخرى  
شوف وخذ لك لفه 
ذا الجنود اللي يعبثون بالمسجد ويستهزؤن فيه مسجد فاضي مافيه داخله احد هولاء يا انهم مسيحين ا... مو تقولون مافيش مسيحي يدمر كنيستو وهو حتى معارض   راح ارد عليكم بالمثل وااقولكم مافيش مسلم يعبث بمسجده وحتى وهو مؤيد لنظام على نفس المبدا طلعو لي طوائف هولاء الجنود مثل ما حضرتكم عرفتم وطلعتم لنا طائفه اللي هدمت كنايسكم والا انتهو عن التناقض

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG_wqhX-Eu4&feature=related


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*عجيب أمرك يا هيفاء !! فالدولة السورية لم تدمر مسجداً إلا أعادت بناءه ورغم استمرار معارك الخالدية في حمص لم يتم استهداف مسجد خالد بن الوليد أبداً رغم كل التحريض لأنه من رموز المدينة ، وطوال حكم الدولة قبل الأزمة والمساجد تبنى تباعاً    ولم يمسها أحد ، فالدولة ليست ضد المساجد بل دعمتها وأسست معاهد تحفيظ قرآن وقناة نور الشام الإسلامية وهذا لم يقدم للمذاهب الأخرى .

وفي اعتقادي هؤلاء الجنود ملحدون فالمسيحية لا يجرؤ على فعل هكذا أمر .*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش يا احمد؟
> هو مافيش سحق يعني للمساجد؟ في سوريا قبل الكنايس مو كان النظام يقصف المساجد ومن السنه الماضيه المؤيدين لذا القصف هم نفسهم يكلمونك عن المحبه ايش فرقت سواء هدمت بيدك او أيدت كلتا الحالتين انت مشترك فيها سواء كان الضرر على مسجد او كنيسه بس تعرف ايش الفرق ان نحن ما نتاجر بافعال المتطرفين من الديانه الاخرى
> شوف وخذ لك لفه
> ذا الجنود اللي يعبثون بالمسجد ويستهزؤن فيه مسجد فاضي مافيه داخله احد هولاء يا انهم مسيحين ا... مو تقولون مافيش مسيحي يدمر كنيستو وهو حتى معارض   راح ارد عليكم بالمثل وااقولكم مافيش مسلم يعبث بمسجده وحتى وهو مؤيد لنظام على نفس المبدا طلعو لي طوائف هولاء الجنود مثل ما حضرتكم عرفتم وطلعتم لنا طائفه اللي هدمت كنايسكم والا انتهو عن التناقض
> ...


 
*بلى يحصل للأسف *

*لذلك ينبغي علينا معاقبة كل من يقوم بمثل هذه الأعمال الشنيعة*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أنظروا من يدنس حرمة المساجد :*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

هو انت ليش دائما تتكلم بلغة التمنن عطيناهم وسوينا لهم وقدمنا لهم؟ مو على اساس انكم سوريين؟
واشلون اعادة بناء هو انت شفت؟

الجنود هذول كيف ملاحده؟ طيب بني ادم اللي رافع صليب  قدام الكنيسه تقولون عنه مسلم .. يسير على نفس المبدا اقول عنه ملحد؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2012)

الاخت  هيفاء الهاشمى
تحية طيبة .
حرصت الكنيسة دائما فى سوريا وفى مصر على أن تقوم ب(تحييد مطلق )لدور العبادة مراعاة لحرمانيتها..فحظرت السلاح والاشتباك  داخلها ومنعت التحريض وحتى الحشد ..تحت أى مسمى ولصالح أياً من كان من الاطراف ...
فالموضوع بالنسبة للمسيحية والمسيحيين (الكنيسة) ::_*مسألة مبدأء ..ومسألة أمانة مطلقة فى الالتزام بتفعيل هذا المبدأء​*_لكن واضح جدا أن المفهوم معكوس لدى الاطراف الاخرى وتتزايد   درجة العكسية مع تزايد درجة الفاشية فى التطرف والنزوع إلى الراديكيالية ..حيث تقوم فرق الموت هذه من عصابات مسعورة  بتدمير كل ما  يخص المسيحيين الابرياء وهدم إقتصادهم وآمانهم  وتدمير عمرانهم إفتعالا وقصراعمداً....مهما كانوا وادعيين أمناءلوطنهم مسالمين مخلصيين لمجتمعهم ...*غير مسلحين.*.
لا وجه لمقارنة الكنائس بغيرها نظرا  لعدم وجود تسليح داخلها-ولحرصها على تجنب الطائفية والعصبية القبلية الامر المتوافر فى أطراف النزاع الاخرى .
ارجوا مراجعة 
مداخلتى رقم  20#


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انت ليش دائما تتكلم بلغة التمنن عطيناهم وسوينا لهم وقدمنا لهم؟ مو على اساس انكم سوريين؟
> واشلون اعادة بناء هو انت شفت؟
> 
> الجنود هذول كيف ملاحده؟ طيب بني ادم اللي رافع صليب  قدام الكنيسه تقولون عنه مسلم .. يسير على نفس المبدا اقول عنه ملحد؟



*لم أتحدث بصيغة المتكلم بل تحدثت عما قدمته الدولة للمساجد ووزارة الأوقاف والدولة لها فضل على هذا المجال مهما كفروها أو أنكروا .
الجنود ملحدين ببساطة لأن المسيحي لا يجرؤ على فعل كهذا يهدد الوجود المسيحي في البلد لأننا خبيرون بإجرام قطاعات المتزمتين ، نفس الفئة من الجنود الذين قالوا لا إله إلا بشار والذين وصفهم الرئيس نفسه بالكفار لكن الكفر في دولة حضارية مثل سوريا حق لا يجرمه القانون وليس نتيجته الذبح مثل دولة متخلفة تعرفينها جيداً .
لا يوجد ملحدين في الجيش الكر الإخونجي ، ومن غباء الصفحات الإخونجية أنها نشرت تلك الصورة وفضحت فعائلهم معتقدين أنها صورة تعطي فكرة عن محبتهم للمسيحيين ههههههههه رعاع بكل معنى الكلمة .



أيها يسيء للإسلام أكثر : أولئك الساخرين الملحدين الذين أكسبوا الإسلام تعاطفنا أم أولئك الإرهابيين الذين يتقربون لربهم بالسلاح والإجرام والذين قرفونا الإسلام ومن فيه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*إعادة البناء لا تشمل المئذنة المقصوفة التي كان فيها القناص وحدها فقط بل تشمل كل قطاعات الحياة ، راجعي موضوع سوريا الآن في المنتدى العام وانظري كيف أصبحت الحياة في حي الميدان الدمشقي المحرر ، ومثله مدينة دوما أكبر مدن ريف دمشق التي حررت بعد معارك طاحنة يستحيل أن يكون نتيجتها أقل من ٢٠٠ قتيل من الإرهابين ومع ذلك تمت إعادة الحياة والسكان والخدمات .

يهمني أن تطلعي على موضوع سوريا الآن في المنتدى العام .*


----------

